

Case Study: Halo 4 + Big Data + Analytics - kitty
http://www.microsoft.com/casestudies/Case_Study_Detail.aspx?CaseStudyID=710000002102

======
ajanuary
Scott Hanselman has an interesting podcast interviewing someone who works on
the azure services that power Halo 4
[http://hanselminutes.com/358/halo-4-services-in-azure-
with-c...](http://hanselminutes.com/358/halo-4-services-in-azure-with-caitie-
mccaffrey)

------
conover
Off topic - I like how if you have JavaScript disabled, you are served a 404
page. Actually, it seems to flash the content briefly then redirect.

